# Stolen - 6 antique bicycles



## wheelone (Aug 18, 2021)

August 15  2021 - 6  antique bicycles stolen from house in Huntington, Indiana USA.
Columbia ladies hard tire safety (light roadster) 
mens Fowler 
Tinkum tricycle 
an unnamed Chainless 
Ingo
Tandem
If you have any knowledge of these bicycles please contact brendarittenhouse6@gmail.com


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2021)

So sorry to hear. Thieves suck!!!! Hopefully you get a positive outcome. I wish you good luck.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## kreika (Aug 19, 2021)

That really sucks! Sorry to hear! Those aren’t easy to sell without getting attention. Check your local Craigslist, Facebook marketplace, eBay. Bet they show up in the next few weeks to a month for sale.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 19, 2021)

Also let the local recycling centers know about them. Just had someone try to steal an air conditioning condensing unit for the copper coil.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 19, 2021)

☹️


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 19, 2021)

Get the loss of these bicycles on the local news!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2021)

Check flea markets.. i know i am. Mine got stolen too


----------



## wheelone (Aug 20, 2021)

wheelone said:


> August 15  2021 - 6  antique bicycles stolen from house in Huntington, Indiana USA.
> Columbia ladies hard tire safety (light roadster)
> mens Fowler
> Tinkum tricycle
> ...



Couple more photos:


----------



## MEW1359 (Aug 20, 2021)

The thieves know they are hot, valuable, wanted items in a community that is small and everyone knows and looks after each other. Six bikes take up a lot of room to store and keep around. They know now they will be hard to sell. They’ll probably dump them in a river or lake somewhere close just to get rid of them and wash off their prints.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 20, 2021)

MEW1359 said:


> The thieves know they are hot, valuable, wanted items in a community that is small and everyone knows and looks after each other. Six bikes take up a lot of room to store and keep around. They know now they will be hard to sell. They’ll probably dump them in a river or lake somewhere close just to get rid of them and wash off their prints.




to counter that bad scenario :"probably dump them in a river or lake somewhere close just to get rid of them and wash off their prints."
I would offer a money reward for the safe return of the bikes
maybe advertise in the local newspaper, local TV, local church papers
someone close to the thief might try to claim it, and return the bikes

hope your get the bikes back, those are very nice


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 20, 2021)

Usually, thieves steal close to their home.
Some thieves cut my shop Cyclone fence and stole an expensive product. It was on a very busy city boulevard. 
I could have stood on my shop roof and seen their house!
A friend answered their request to hook up my product and went to the thief’s home and saw it belonged to me and gave me his address and phone number. I paid him a visit and said it’s either jail or pay full retail!
He gladly paid up, very quick!


----------



## MEW1359 (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes, I agree 100% - put it on the local news broadcast, and also offer a reward if you can. These are VERY unique items, and with the high dollar value, the thieves know they are looking at a felony theft or burglary charge if caught.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 21, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE. I'm sorry under such circumstance. I hope the best possible outcome for you and if it is realized please let us know.

Can you provide more info on the chainless and tandem?

Mark


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2021)

So sorry to see this.  I really hope you get them back , and the thieves pay BIG ! 🤬


----------



## Nashman (Aug 21, 2021)

Good advice from Cabers. Put the word out in as many ways you can. I'd even offer the scum bags the option to return them, no questions asked, just to get them back and NOT have them scrapped. The thief could drop them off at a safe location ( maybe do a sting on them) annonamously, and then you collect them after the thief has crawled under their rock again.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 21, 2021)

On the bright side; this lot will not be an easy fence particularly due to the uniqueness of each bicycle. These items will surface after another stupid move by these saps.


----------



## bittah swami28 (Aug 24, 2021)

I live up in fort Wayne, I'll keep an eye out around here


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 24, 2021)

If I’m not mistaken .. isn’t there a bike Swap coming up in Indiana … These idiots could show up on the sidelines and offer them up for sale adjacent to swap meet area … Just a thought to anyone going there …


----------



## fatbike (Aug 24, 2021)

So messed up to say the least


----------



## Hastings (Aug 24, 2021)

Create wanted adds on Craigslist “cash for old bicycles” type thing in surrounding towns/cities. Odds are they won’t respond to wanted adds in your city but maybe they wound respond to one an hour away thinking they are safe. Just a thought. Sorry to hear. Hope it all works out.


----------



## MEW1359 (Oct 20, 2021)

So were the bicycles ever found?? Any leads, suspects, arrests, updates since this occurred two months ago??


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 20, 2021)

Painful to think of, but thieves would realize pretty quickly that these aren't marketable as a whole.
Look for the parts, not the bikes.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 20, 2021)

Someone you know got those bikes ,. It is beyond thoughts or words the dis-respect to one of the best Wheelmen family's.  Dick Hammel ,helped more people than anyone ever known , .! Dick and his wife were some of the kindest people . His children and grandchildren have carried on that kindness. I wish someone would offer me one of the bikes , it would be my pleasure to make a recovery . I will never forget Dick and his wife pulling up to my house on there honda goldwing,  pulling there Victor Ordinary on a trailer . Good luck , ..I wonder if that is 1-of the 3 trikes ,I brought back to America from London in 1991? I think they were called Timken Trikes ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 20, 2021)

well... car people steal old cars for themselves, the same could be true of bike people. maybe they are not going to sell them at all. 
with no details other than "stolen bikes" it is impossible to pinpoint a motive.


----------

